# Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012



## Kerstin (20. März 2012)

Hallo!
Hab mich grade hier neu angemeldet. Echt super diese Seite, konnte mir hier schon viele hilftreiche Tipps raussuchen. Dafür erstmal vielen Dank 
Auch ich lege mir grad einen neuen "großen" Gartenteich an und könnte bestimmt noch einige Tipps und hilfe gebrauchen.
Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren mit einer kleinen (500 l) Teichwanne angefangen. Vor ungefähr einem Jahr hab ich mir dann eine 1000 l Teichwanne gekauft und dachte ich könnte, dort meine Fische überwintern, hab mich aber jetzt doch nicht getraut und somit schwimmen dieser jetzt wieder unten im Keller im Aquarium 
Naja wie auch immer...
Seit einigen Wochen bin ich jetzt in der Planung meines neuen Gartenteichs, habe mind. 10 Bücher über Teichbau gelesen, Angebote für Fische, Pflanzen und __ Muscheln angefordert und mit einigen Teichbauexperten gesprochen. Also in der Theorie fühl ich mich langsam wie ein Experte 
Also jetzt zu meinem neuen Teich und die Fragen die sich für mich noch ergeben. Erstmal die Eckdaten:
Länge: 9 m
Breite: 7 m
Tiefste Stelle: mind. 1,80 m
mind. 40.000 l
Was ich bisher schon habe:
Fischbesatz: 6 Koi davon ziehen 4 erst zu mir wenn der Teich fertig ist (sollen aber noch ein paar mehr werden), bisher 12 Goldfische sind aber alle noch sehr klein, viele noch nicht rot, 3 Bitterlinge
6 Teichmuscheln
4.600 l Pumpe von EcoMax mit dem ich vorher meinen kleinen Bachlauf betrieben habe, nen kleineren Filter (für bis zu 5000l Teiche), und einige Wasserspiele, 2 x 3 LED Leuchten mit Farbwechsel, Teichnebler, und unmengen an Feldsteinen
2 Teichwannen (500l und 1000 l), diese möchte ich in den neuen Bachlauf mit einbauen um sie als Bio-Filter zu benutzen.
Damit bin ich schon bei meiner wichtigsten Frage: Habt ihr Ideen wie ich die Teiche über eine Folie miteinander verbinde? Geht das überhaupt oder stelle ich mir das alles zu einfach vor? 
Habe mir gedacht das ich die Teichwannen mit einer Schräglage zu einer Ecke auf dem Erdwall (ca. 1,5 - 2 m hoch) eingrabe. Eine natürlich über der anderen, ungefähr 2 m voneinander entfernt. Wollte diese gern mit Teichfolie verbinden.
Gibt es ein Problem dadurch das die Teichwannen unterschiedlich groß sind?
Glaub ihr dass das so geht, oder wird das Wasser unkontrolliert an den Seiten überlaufen? Ich schätze das die Schräglage das entscheidende ist. Hat die Pumpenleistung damit was zu tun? Würde gern eine Pumpe mit 12-16.000 l/h für den Bachlauf/Wasserfall verwenden, damit es auch ordentlich plätschert 
Und jetzt noch ein paar Fragen:
Welche Pumpe und welchen Filter schlagt ihr vor?
Da ich weder reich noch auf nen Lottogewinn hoffen kann, kann ich mir ne neue Oase-Pumpe leider nicht leisten.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Filterung über einen bepflanzten Bachlauf (natürlich nur zusätzlich zum richtigen)?
Hat einer schon mal bei FörderFisch bestellt? War alles Ok bei der Bestellung?
Das war es denk ich erstmal mit den Fragen...
Vielen Dank und Grüße aus der Heide
Kerstin


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Gartenteich 2012*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum Kerstin...

ich denke, ein Mod sollte deinem Thema ein Extra-Thread geben, damit die Infos nicht durcheinander kommen....


----------



## Kerstin (20. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Gartenteich 2012*


 was bedeutet Mod?
sorry hab noch nicht so den Plan wie das hier funktioniert? lg


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Gartenteich 2012*

Ein Mod ist hier die Kurzform für Moderator oder jemand mit Administrativrechten. Die können deinen Beitrag raus kopiren und ein eigenes Thema für Dich erstellen. ich denke nur, dass es so übersichtlicher ist, wenn Du dein eigenes Thema hast und Antworten und Fragen stellen kannst.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir aus meiner Sicht schon mal sagen, dass die Teichgröße schon ganz schön groß ist. Bei der Größe solltest du bedenken, dass du vom Ufer aus noch an die Fische oder anderes im Inneren des Teiches mal ran kommen musst. Also wären Stufen, auf denen du dich bewegen kannst, zu empfehlen.

Auch die Frage nach der Filterung hängt viel mehr davon ab, wie sich dein Fischbesatz und die Gestaltung deines Teiches letztendlich darstellt. Bei moderaten bis sehr wenig Besatz brauchst du weniger Technik. es hängt aber alles davon ab, zu was und wie sich der Teich entwickelt.

Die Verwendung deiner Teichbecken innerhalb eines Bachlaufes macht Sinn und sieht bestimmt auch optisch sehr ansprechend aus. Allerdings muss man sich beim Verkleben was einfallen lassen. Ich würde ggf. den Beckenrand einschneiden bzw. wegschneiden und dann mit Folie verbinden und den Bachlauf gestalten. Nun sind aber die Fertigbecken meist aus PE und nicht aus PVC, was eine Klebeverbindfung evtl. schwierig gestalten lääst.

Aber mit der Zeit werden viele Fragen beantwortet und du musst für Dich das Optimum finden. Vor allem beim Thema FILTER wird sich einiges an Anregungen und so ergeben... warte es ab... 

Eine Skizze und Bilder sind immer gern gesehenes Beiwerk...


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Gartenteich 2012*

Hallo Kerstin... ich nochmal...

Wie ich jetzt nochmal deinen ersten Beitrag gelesen habe, beabsichtigst du also den Teich doch eher mit Fischen (insbesondere Koi) zu besetzen. Kois machen mehr Dreck und von daher solltest du auch ein gewisses Maß an Technik einplanen.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du Bodenabläufe in DN 110, ich denke mal 2 Stück, einbauen. Jede Leitung vom Bodenablauf einzeln in eine Vorfilterung (Grobschmutzreinigung) einleiten. Wenn der Besatz sich auf Koi einstellt, würde ich wohl eher die Goldfische raus holen und verschenken oder so. Die Goldfische vermehren sich zu massiv. Keine gute Idee...

Eine Filteranlage bei 45000 Liter braucht schon einiges an Platz, ist aber auf jeden Fall machbar und funzt bei guter Planung sehr gut.


----------



## Bluey (20. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Gartenteich 2012*

Hallo Zusammen
Hab mich grade hier neu angemelde.
Habe für meinen Teich letztes Jahr  4tage zum aus schachten gebraucht 6X3 und zwischen 0.7 und 1.60 tief.
Da dein vorhaben 4mal so groß ist wünsche ich Dir viel spaß und schönes Wetter und das Dir die lust am budeln nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Kerstin (20. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Gartenteich 2012*

 Mitte April kommt der Minibagger, und ein paar kräftige Männer werd ich wohl für den Rest finden. Ansonsten: selbst ist die Frau  
Und schonmal vielen vielen dank für diese ganzen schnellen Antworten und Tipps, war doch noch einiges was ich noch nicht bedacht habe, grade das mit den Bodenabläufen hab ich mir noch garnicht überlegt. Ich dachte ich förder das Wasser mit einer pumpe in den filter und dann am besten gleich in den bachlauf. Aber da kommt doch gleich der sparfuchs in mir durch, das bedeutet doch wenn ich das richtig verstehe durch den wasserdruck die leistung der pumpe einzusparen, oder? lg Kerstin


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
auch von mir ein Hallo ! Bei großen Teichen stellt man die Pumpen nicht mehr so gern in den Teich, weil man da nicht nur schlecht 'rankommt (meine läuft jetzt das dritte Jahr ohne Probleme - wäre also nicht mein Problem), sondern der "Schlauch" auf der Druckseite ein wenig dick ist!
Der zweite Grund ist die Sicherheit, die ich mit einer Pumpe in einem getrennten Schacht erreichen könnte, oder die ich mit einer "trocken aufgestellten" Pumpe auch tatsächlich habe.
Wenn Du den Filter auf das Niveau des Teiches bringen kannst, dann hast Du ein so genanntes Schwerkraft-System, welches Stromkosten für die Pumpen spart. 
Die Planung der Technik ist eine kleine Herausforderung. Ich hoffe, dass Du noch viele Meldungen hierzu bekommst.


----------



## rease (21. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hey Kerstin,

bei mir rückt der Bagger Morgen an 

habe eine ähnliche Größe geplant (10 x 9 Meter) Tiefe 1,80 m , das Vorhaben ähnelt sich auch, was ich dir nur ans Herz legen kann... Plane mindestens 30 % Mehrkosten ein, 2-3 Bodenabläufe, 1 Skimmer als Grundausrüstung...

Trotz der Koihaltung, habe ich großzügige Pflanzbereiche angelegt, je nach Platz kann das Ufer bei der Größe schon einen Meter einnehmen (nach oben hin offen ) schau auch genau vorher was für Pflanzen du einplanst und lege dementsprechend deine Ufer an... Sonne/Schatten, Pflanztiefe etc...
Filtertechnik zur Grobabscheidung = Siebfilter (gibt es schöne Bauanleitungen hier im Forum)
Ansonsten Regentonnen als Filtertonnen gebastelt... Gibt es viele möglichkeiten 

Zu den Pumpen: im Schwerkraftsystem sparst du dauerhaft bares Geld  also es lohnt sich, trotz hohen Bauaufwand 

Ansonsten viel Spass und kräftige Männer beim Folie verlegen... Der Aufwand lohnt sich im jeden Fall

Bei deiner Teichgröße brauchst du etwa 150 m² Folie, sprich = 187,5 kg 

Mfg Martin


----------



## rease (21. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*



Kerstin schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe und welchen Filter schlagt ihr vor?
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Filterung über einen bepflanzten Bachlauf (natürlich nur zusätzlich zum richtigen)?



Mit Teichmuscheln in deinem neuen Teich ist es immer so eine Sache, vorallem bei der Neubefüllung mit Leitungswasser, kann sein das sie dir regelrecht verenden, du strebst ja sicherlich sauberes, glasklares Wasser an... Daher sind Teichmuscheln eher ungeeignet, da sie ihre Nahrung aus Schwebepartikeln im Wasser beziehen, generell sind Koiteiche zu steril für Teichmuscheln und daher nicht empfehlenswert...

Deine Pumpenwahl ist für den kleine Geldbeutel nicht schlecht... Die Ecomaxserie, 18.000'er oder Schwarze Flunder sind vom preis/leistungsverhältnis gute Geräte...

Bachlauf / Filterung:

1. geeignete Filterpflanzen für die richtigen Standorte wählen
2. lieber zu groß als zu klein (Filter generell = Herzstück des Teiches)
3. breit anlegen (bei deiner Pumpenleistung wäre sonst der Durchfluss zu hoch
4. hmmmmmmmm... konkrete fragen dazu?

Mfg


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Moin.

Von mir noch eine kurze Meldung zum Projektdetail "Bachlauf".
Warum müssen die Schalen bis zu 2 m hoch über dem Teich stehen? 
Das kostet enorm Energie und wird eine wesentlich teurere Pumpe nach sich ziehen, als ein niedrigerer Bachlauf. Bei 2 m Höhe kann man ja getrost schon von einem Wasserfall sprechen.

Die Schalen lassen sich evtl. an der gewollten Überlaufstelle mittels Heißluftpistole so verformen, dass eine passende Vertiefung im Rand entsteht. So muss man nicht die Schalen schief eingraben. Mit etwas Pech senken die sich dann immer mehr oder das Wasser läuft unter die Schale statt in den Bachlauf. 

Die Beförderung des Wassers mittels Schwerkraft läuft dann so:
Teich -> Bodenablauf/Skimmer -> Filter -> Pumpe in Pumpenkammer -> Bachlauf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=874

Allerdings würde ich mir einen Bypass anlegen, damit das Wasser nicht im tiefsten Winter/heißesten Sommer oder ganz allgemein weil die Geräusche auf Dauer nerven, 24 h am Tag den Bachlauf runter jagt.
Bei 40.000 Litern Teichinhalt kommt da schon eine größere Umwälzung zu stande.
Evtl. kannst Du auch eine Rohrpumpe für den Filterkreislauf nehmen (effizient, aber nur geringe Förderhöhe) und eine andere ausschließlich für den Bachlauf.
Wenn der geschickt angelegt wird, kann er auch mal ein paar Stunden/Tage aus bleiben oder nur minimal laufen. Stichwort regelbare Pumpe.

Ganz allgemein kann ich nur noch sagen: Wer einmal Koiblut geleckt hat, kommt sehr schnell an einen Punkt, wo er die Goldfische los werden will. 
Sie vermehren sich eben sehr extrem und nicht jeder bekommt dieses Problem in den Griff...
Bei 40.000 Litern bleibt einem dann zum Abfischen wohl nur eine Teichleerung. :?


----------



## Kerstin (21. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Das gibt es ja gar nicht... So viele Rückmeldungen und Antworten. Freu mich riesig darüber  die beiträge über die Pumpen helfen mir sehr und auch die Sache mit den __ Muscheln und den Bitterlingen werd ich nochmal überdenken. Dachte nur für das Biosystem und zur Reinigung des Wassers wäre das eine gute Investition. Die Teichwannen liegen so hoch da der Erdwall hinter dem Teich recht hoch wird, ich wollte nicht die ganze Erde abtranzpotieren lassen (das sind ja Erdmassen). Aber ich werd das jetzt natürlich nochmal überdenken. Der Vorschlag mit dem Bodenablauf ist genial, da bräuchte ich bestimmt noch hilfe bei. Naja mit dem Gewicht der Folie werden die Männer schon zurecht kommen 
Und Martin: schön das wir jetzt fast gleichzeitig nen größen Teich anlegen, schreib mir doch bitte wenn dir noch was einfällt was du vorher nicht bedacht hast. Vielleicht kann ich ja dadurch das mein Projekt etwas später startet einige "Fehler" umgehen  
Die breite Uferzone und der Kauf der Pflanzen ist schon durchgeplant. 
Der Teichexperte bei dem ich die Folie kaufe (kostet 6,90 €) wird sich mit mir Gedanken über einen Natur- Bio- Filter machen, er sagt wenn man genug Platz hat, und das ist bei mir der Fall, könnte ich das Wasser oder zumindest einen großteil davon durch Kies laufen lassen und damit einen teuren Filter umgehen... Das ist wohl die Spezial Lösung dafür das ich mir keinen super teuren Filter leisten kann. Naja mal gucken was er da genau vorschlägt, hab aber nen gutes Gefühl bei dem, sehr nett und hat 30 jahre teichbau erfahrung,...ich werd dann berichten...
Und danke danke danke ... 
Lg Kerstin


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin.

Einen Natur-Bio-Filter bauen ist ne tolle Idee, aber bedenke immer das Du Fische im Teich haben willst. Sicherlich ist es möglich, mit einem ausgeklügelten großzügigen Pflanzenfilter den Teich zu reinigen, aber dafür bedarf es es erheblich mehr Platz. 

Im Vergleich mal dazu, kann ein reiner Schwimmteich ganz ohne bvesondere Filtertechnik leben, wenn etwa 20-30 % der Wasserfläche ein reiner Pflanzenteil ist. In einem Schwimmteich hast du aber deutlich weniger Schmutz. 

Die Fische machen ordentlich Dreck und hier ist nicht nur der sichtbare Schmutz gemeint. Denn sämtliche Fisch-Ausscheidungen sind Nährstoffe für Algen. Die Pflanzen benötigen diese zwar auch, aber dann schon in etwas anderem Maße.

Also ist ganz wichtig, egal bei welcher Filterung, eine sehr gute Schmutzvorabscheidung. Ein Kiesfilter an sich wird es alleine nicht schaffen.  

Zu empfehlen wäre, da du ja Pflanz-Uferzonen geplant hast, diese als Kies-durchströmte Regenerationszonen zu bauen. So werden diese einen Teil des Wassers aufbereiten. Sicherlich werden jetzt auch viele Koiteichbesitzer sagen, dass die Pflanzen von den Kois zerlegt werden. Ja!, das mag schon sein, aber auch dagegen kann man beim Aufbau der Pflanzzonen was tun.

Eine teure Filteranlage muss nicht sein, jedoch sollte eine Filteranlage immer den vorliegenden und den absehbaren Verhältnissen entsprechen. Hast du erstmal 6 Kois, werden es schnell 10-11 und im kommenden Jahr werden es 18-22 Kois. Da können hier Einige ein Lied von singen - der "Wahnsinn" fängt gerade erst an.  Denn Umbauten sind nachher das teure, nicht die Filteranlage selbst. Ein Selbstbau ist auch immer eine Variante. Mit wenig Geld, aber etwas mehr Arbeitsaufwand ist das zu machen.

Bin aber auch gespannt, wie das mit der Kiesfilterung funktionieren soll.  Bitte berichten....


----------



## Kerstin (25. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hi, hab jetzt doch noch einige Fragen: 
Für den Boden Kies oder doch besser Sand ( einfacher heller Sand)?
Oase ja oder nein?
Biotec oder Compactsieve ? Kosten für einen 40000 l Teich ? 
Hat jemand gute Ideen für die Randgestaltung ?
Wie häufig muss man den Teich mit einem schlammsauger bearbeiten? 
Hab heute ein Angebot bekommen, was sagt ihr dazu? : Oase biotec 30, 500 l in der min. Uv Filter , und Pumpe, Filter, 5 Jahre alt, - 1000€  Zuschlagen ????
Bambus am Teich?
Reicht für einen 1,80 m tiefen Teich noch ein minibagger ?
Bleibt die Filteranlage das ganze Jahr angeschlossen?
Hat jemand Bilder von einem Teichnebler? Vielleicht im Bachlauf integriert? 
Ok das ist erstmal alles ich überleg mir noch ein paar fragen die mir noch wichtig sind hab bestimmt noch was vergessen  lg Kerstin


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
ein paar Deiner Frage will ich die Schnelle mal beantworten :
Filter bewirken eine zusätzliche Auskühlung/Erwärmung des Teichs. Im Winter wird es daher schwierig, einen Filter mit voller Leistung zu betreiben .
Der Wind bläst neben Blättern und sonstigen Pflanzenteilen auch vieles andere in Deinen Teich: "Substrat" zu den Pflanzen, und dann auch keine Steine (eine meiner Fehler ). Statt klinischem Sand kann man durchaus Mutterboden mit Sand oder Lehm bedecken - das habe ich bei mir praktiziert, klappt sogar im AQ !
Schlammsaugen kann man jederzeit (und saugt jederzeit Larven und Insekteneier etc. aus dem Teich). Dennoch ist Schlammsaugen neben dem "Abschirmen" des Teichs die einzige Möglichkeit, ihn selbst auf Dauer sauberzuhalten, wenn man mal stellenweise selbigen sehen möchte.
Einzige Alternative: ein tiefer, steiler Teich mit Unterwasserpflanzen. Das, was da an Sedimenten hineinfällt, landet in einer "lichtfeindlichen" Tiefe für Algen, und ist dann einfach nur Nährstoff für UW-Pflanzen. Auf diese Weise können sich die Teichbewohner auch sehr gut verstecken... .


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
das sind rech viele Fragen und einige sind nicht einfach zu beantworten, da du noch nicht alle Informationen gegeben hast.
Falls du, wie geschreiben, auch einen Teich für Koi planst, sind ein paar Sachen aber bedenkenswert.

Versuche ein Schwerkraft Filtersysstem zu planen. Dazu gehören bei deinem Volumen dann 2 BA und ein Skimmer.
Das Angebot solltest du dann erst mal in die Ecke legen. Die Kosten dafür fressen dich später auf.

Bodengrund würde ich erst mal nicht einbringen, da der dann von den BA auch mit eingesaugt wird.
Die Randbepflanzung lässt sich aber auch gut ohne realisieren. (War Gestern mit dem Heckenschneider Unterwegs.)

Minibagger sollte nicht mehr reichen, da 50m³ Erde bewegt werden sollen. Da ist ein großer günstiger.

Schlammsauber braucht es nicht, wenn der BA und der Filter den Dreck gut rausholen. Der Filter sollte 5-10% des Teichvolumens ausmachen. 

Der Filter kann das ganze Jahr laufen, im Winter mit weniger Durchsatz.

Mach mal eine ordentliche Skizze von dem Vorhaben. Viele Planungsfehler kosten später viel Geld um sie zu beseitigen. 
Lieber einen Monat später starten und das ganze läuft langfristig so wie du es haben willst.
Ein 45m³ Loch ausheben ist einfach, die passende langfristige Umgebung zu gestalten schon schwieriger.


----------



## Kerstin (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hi, 
wollte nochmal das Angebot beschreiben und wissen was ihr davon haltet:
BioTec 30 Filter
Bitron 72 UV-Filter
ProMax 30 Pumpe (Förderhöhe: max. 5 m, 500 W, max. 500 l/min.)

alles 5 Jahre alt und hat vorher 2.300 € gekostet.
soll 1000 € kosten, vielleicht geht er noch mit seinem Preis runter...
zu teuer oder ok? für einen ca. 40.000 l Teich mit Koi ausreichend mit vielen Pflanzen, Teichmuscheln und Bitterlingen?
kann ich dann keinen BA einbauen anstatt der Pumpe?
Kann jemand die jährlichen Stromkosten schätzen?
lg kerstin


----------



## LotP (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

der Preis ist net schlecht,
Problem ist, dass du bei einer BioTec30 (im Gegensatz zu den Screenmatic-Modellen) keine Vorabscheidung hast und die du dann noch zusätzlich erwerben und v.a. irgendwie integrieren musst.
Ähnliches Setup Zuhause: promax20000, bitron110, biotec-s36; würde sagen zw. 500-600€ Stromkosten p.a.?


----------



## Kerstin (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

500- 600 € stromkosten ???? Zusätzlich ?? Das hab ich nicht gedacht ohh.. man


----------



## LotP (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

das geht leider sehr schnell. sagen wir mal 300W pumpleistung. sind am Tag 7,2kW
1kW kostet etwa 23cent. Das macht am Tag 1,65€
wenn man jetzt die Pumpe wie ich etwa 9-10 Monate im Jahr laufen lässt...


----------



## Kerstin (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Ahhhrrr.... Ist viel mehr als ich dachte... Aber naja das eine was man will...
Aber ist ja eigentlich ne leichte Rechnung, immer diese Naivität 

Ich bekomme noch eine zweite uv Lampe geschenkt. Ist es sinnvoll die zusätzlich anzuschließen? Bringt das was oder vernichte ich mir dann bald selbst auch alle positiven Bakterien?  


Und nochmal die Frage ob heller Sand besser ist als Kies ? Hab hier schon mehrmals gelesen das Teichbesitzer ihren Kies rausgeholt haben und dann Sand genommen haben 

Lg Kerstin


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,

also einen Biotec würde ich bei der Größe nicht kaufen.
Ich habe einen Biotec 18 an meinem 14500l Teich und ohne meinen Ultrasieve III würde der gar nicht mehr klar kommen.
Nimm einen ordentlichen Vorfilter und dann setze dann auf Biologie (Helix o.ä.).
Mit dem Biotec wirst Du nicht glücklich ... der ist einfach zu lütt für Dein Volumen ...
Solltest Du ihn wirklich nehmen wollen, dann richte Dich schon mal auf Reinigung in kurzen Intervallen ein.

Ach ja, solltest Du Bodenabläufe einplanen wollen, sprech mich ruhig an ... ich hab 2 Stück vor 4 Wochen gekauft und brauch sie doch nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Mal so am Rande...



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ach ja, solltest Du Bodenabläufe einplanen wollen, sprech mich ruhig an ... ich hab 2 Stück vor 4 Wochen gekauft und brauch sie doch nicht


 
Warum das denn? Du hast jetzt nicht aufgegeben oder schon wieder umgeplant!?


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hey mein Rico ... 

ich werde den Teich mit HDPE auskleiden ... da kann man weder den herkömmlichen BA noch normale Flansche benutzen.
Hab ich jetzt alles über  War schade ums Geld  ... 

Mandy


----------



## Kerstin (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hi Mandy, 
Ohh.. Gott sind die teuer! 750 € Oder hab ich mich verlesen?
Funktionieren die über die bodenabläufe. 
Damit hätte ich dann einen guten Vorfilter, bräuchte dann aber bestimmt noch mehrere Elemente, oder? Vorfilter das hört sich so an, als ob da noch was hinter hängt. 
Das Angebot mit deinen Bodenabläufen ist für mich sehr interessant, hab noch keine. Hab mich noch nichtmal erkundigt wie teuer die so sind. Was möchtest du für deine haben ?
Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich das mit den Bodenabläufen machen soll, der eine sagt aufjedenfall der andere am besten gleich zwei, und der nächste sagt unnötig. 
Was bringen 2 und wie funktioniert das dann, wie soll der Filter denn so viel Wasser schaffen?
Ich hab das wohl noch nicht ganz verstanden   lg Kerstin


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Moment mal Kerstin,

Was meinst Du mit 750Euro?
Was kostet so viel?

Angebote und Preisverhandlung bitte über PN ... aber keine Angst, ich will nicht mehr als die Dinger im Laden neu kosten 

Durch den Bodenablauf läuft das Wasser incl. Dreck vom Boden per Schwerkraft in den Filter, wird dort gereinigt und gesäubert und wird erst am Ende von einer Pumpe zurück in den Teich befördert. Vorteil ... die Pumpe zerkleinert mit ihrem Pumenrad den Dreck nicht noch mehr (so das mehr am Vorfilter hängen bleibt)  und die Pumpe lebt länger, wenn sie nur sauberes Wasser befördert.
Ich denke schon dass das genug Argumente sind ... ach ja, Du hast keine lästigen häßlichen Schläuche im Teich und am Rand rumghängen 

Mandy


----------



## Kerstin (27. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hab nach diesem ultrasieve III gesucht das du auch hast, da stand 750 € 
Hab aber nur die erste seite geöffnet die ich gesehen habe und noch nicht weiter gesucht. Wie teuer war denn deines?

Und jetzt wegen den BA: hört sich schon echt sinnvoll an, aber kann ein Filter das Wasser von 2 BA aufnehmen oder ist das jetzt ein Denkfehler, werden beide BA an einem Rohr angeschlossen? 

Kannst du mir deine Preisvorstellung für die BA per PN schicken? -- würde ich begrüßen wenn es nicht mehr als im Laden ist   

Das mit den Schläuchen ist ein sehr gutes Argument... Ich geh nochmal auf die suche nach einem guten Vorfilter 
Lg Kerstin


----------



## Kröte (27. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Was ist denn eine HDPE Auskleidung für den Teich?


----------



## Kerstin (27. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
dann pass mal auf, dass Du nicht selbst jetzt "OT" gehst... . PE-teiche findest Du z. B. bei Koi-Discount von Genesis ¿ (Ironie). PE lässt sich z. B. mit Heissluft gut verschweissen, und ist "härter" als PVC- oder EPDM-Folie.
Nun zurück zu Deinem Teich. Du kannst die Filter kaufen, wenn der Preis gut ist, wie hier einige gesagt haben. Wenn Dein Teich "voller" Fische ist, dann wird der Filter nicht mehr reichen, das wäre je nach Erstbesatz und Wachstum bzw. Vermehrung nicht in diesem oder im nächsten jahr der Fall.
Es wird aber recht schwer, den Teich dann auf einen "großen" Filter umzurüsten, und ich fände 1T€ für einen Filter auf 2-3 Jahre keine tolle Investition, selbst wenn Du ihn noch gut verkaufen kannst. 
Die Ideen von Mandy hinsichtlich BA halte ich für wichtig, auch die Sache mit der Schwerkraft-Installation. Da werden Dir Mandy, Jörg u.v.a. jede Menge brauchbare Tipps geben. Bei Deiner Teichgröße und viel Fisch kommst Du dann wohl auch auf ~200€ Stromkosten im Jahr bei Schwerkraft, statt der doppelten Summe bei einem "bodenstehenden" Filter.
Plan B ist freilich, auf Fische zu verzichten, oder kleine Arten zu nehmen, die nicht zu vermehrungsfreudig sind, wie Deine Bitterlinge.


----------



## Kerstin (28. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Rolf, was ist denn OT? Ist PE viel teurer als normale Folie? Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: 2 BA, die in ein rotes abwasserrohr über gehen, das dann selbst in einen Vorfilter läuft (Ultrasieve III für 750 €). Das Wasser das dann hinten wieder raus kommt läuft in einen Filter ( und das ist jetzt die wichtigste Frage: welchen Filter würdet ihr für diese Teichgröße empfehlen? - wenn man aufs Geld achten muss) 
Dann läuft das Wasser auch wieder automatisch, also immer noch ohne eine Pumpe durch ein Rohr zurück in den Teich - hoffentlich  sauber
Und noch ne Frage: kann ich das Wasser vom Filter auch gleich in den Bachlauf pumpen? Mach ich da nen denkfehler oder würde die pumpe nicht schneller das Wasser raus saugen als es nachläuft. Ich meine nur es läuft ja nur durch die bodenabläufe und dann noch durch die 2 Filter, das macht das Wasser ja nicht grad schneller. Und so ne Pumpe saugt ja ganz schön...

Hätte gern ein System bei dem ich den Bachlauf betreiben kann, ohne so viele kosten
Lg und ich hoffe ich nerve nicht schon  

Ach eins ist mit noch eingefallen: Wo würde ich dann die Schieber anbauen, von denen ich hier gehört habe?
Und das System mit dem fluten der Rohre die von den BA wegführen, geht das bei mir dann auch?


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin.

OT - sind hier OFF-TOPIC's, wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden habe.

Nun zurück zum Teichbau:

PE und Folie sind preislich wohl eher auf einem Niveau, jedoch benötigst Du bei PE-Folie halt andere Folienflansche die mit PE verbunden werden können. Auch ist die Teichform entscheidend. Da sie halt dicker und fester ist, lässt sie nicht so gut verlegen, sondern bedarf wohl eher recht gerader Wände.

Der BA mit roten Abwasserrohr (KG-Rohr) ist Standard. Das Wasser läuft durch den BA und deren Verrohrung in die Vorfilterkammer bzw. direkt in den Vorfilter. Ein US III ist für Schwerkraft ausgelegt, aber doch recht teuer. Ich würde Dir in diesem Fall eher zu einer Siebpatrone raten. Eine Siebpatrone wird in die 1.Kammer eingebaut. Das Schmutzwasser aus dem Teich läuft in diese Kammer, wird durch die Siebpatrone geleitet und kommt so in die nächste Kammer (Helix o.ä.) Am Ende des Filtersystemes steht eine Pumpe, die Dir das gereinigte und aufbereitete Wasser zurück in den Teich bzw. in den Bachlauf schickt.

Hier könntest Du jetzt auch, die allseits beliebte Luftheberpumpe einsetzen. Das heißt, wenn dein Bachlauf nicht deutlich höher liegt, schafft eine Luftheberpumpe die Höhe und speist so deinen Bachlauf. Die Luftheberpumpe geht aber nicht, wenn du das Wasser unterhalb Wasserlinie zurück führen möchtest.

Wenn die Dimensionen bei der Verrohrung zwischen Teich und innerhalb des Filters aufeinander abgestimmt sind, läuft genügend Wasser nach und die Pumpe läuft nicht trocken.

Um ein __ Filtersystem hinzubekommen, was nicht viel kostet, bleibt eigentlich nur der Selbstbau. So hast du auch alle Möglichkeiten dein Filtersystem deinem Teich und deinen Vorstellungen entsprechend zu gestalten. Nach oben hin (Filterleistung / Filtervolumen) sollte aber immer eine Reserve sein, falls sich die Besatzdichte ändert oder andere Einflüsse auf den Teich einwirken.

Die Zugschieber baust du eigentlich sowohl in die Rohre von Einlauf als auch in die vom Rücklauf der Filteranlage ein. Hast keine direkte Verbindung in den Teich, sondern nur über den Bachlauf, reichen die Schieber an den Einläufen sowie natürlich zwischen den einzelnen Kammern. Du musst zwecks Reinigung später alle Kammern voneinander trennen können.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
mit "OT" meinte ich in der Tat, dass Du mit solchen Fragen Deinen thread in unerwünschte Richtungen lenken kannst .
Nun aber zurück zum Filter. Angenommen, Du baust zwei BA's durch die PVC-Folie (dann sollten Rohre vor der Folie verlegt sein). Irgendwo müssen die Rohre (oder eins bei einem unterirdischen T-Stück) wieder "aus der Erde" kommen.
Am besten tun sie das unterhalb Wasserniveau in einer "Filterkammer" oder einem "Filterschacht" (nenn' das Teil, wie Du willst). Wenn Du in diesem Teil mal einen Filter herausnehmen willst (weile er repariert werden muss, oder was auch immer), dann sollte der Zulauf dicht gemacht werden - dafür brauchst Du also die ersten "Zugschieber". Diese verhindern also, das der "Schacht" mit Wasser volläuft, wenn Du mal am Filter bastelst.
Hinter dem Ultrasieve kommt der größte Teil des Filters, der "biologische" Teil. Hierzu gibt es verschiedenene Varianten. Ich habe __ Hel-X-Tonnen. Die sollten so groß sein, dass die Durchlaufzeit ~15 min beträgt. Alternative ist ein Patronenfilter ("HPF" finde ich in Deinem Fall am tollsten). Dafür gibt es auch faustregeln zur Auslegung.
Ich rate bei diesen Teilen zum Selbstbau, weil das hier die am meisten praktizierte Variante ist (nicht nur wegen der Kosten - wenn ich das erst mal in einer einfachen Version selbst hinbekommen habe, dann kann ich das auch eine Nummer größer bauen - die Kosten bleiben überschaubar, und die Fische waxchsen nicht so schnell, dass ich von dieser Seite Probleme bekomme).
Die Pumpe steht nun irgendwo zwischen dem Auslauf BA, und dem Rücklauf in den Teich.
Meine Lieblingsvariante ist hinter dem US, vor dem Filter. Warum? Weil die Pumpe den Wasserstand im US-Ablauf absenkt, und das Wasser in den Tonnen so anhebt, dass es von alleine in den Teich zurückläuft. So hast Du eine optimale Ausnutzung der Filtervolumina.
Für den Bachlauf benötigst Du eine zweite Pumpe, die fast beliebig in das System geklemmt werden kann.
Beispiel 1: Du nimmst keinen US III, weil zu teuer. Dann wird der Bachlauf aus dem Zulauf vor einem US II oder SiFi-Eigenbau gespeist.
Beispiel 2: Du hast den US III. Der Bachlauf wird aus dem Wasser hinter dem US III gespeist. Damit fließt nur noch ein Teilstrom durch den "Biofilter", und dieserr wird kleiner .


----------



## Moonlight (29. März 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Und Variante 3u hast den US III und das Wasser läuft in den Bioteil und wird dort mittels Pumpe in den Bachlauf geleitet ... so wie bei mir angedacht.
Ein T-Stück empfehle ich nicht. Der US III hat 2 Eingänge ... 
Ein Patronenfilter käme für mich nicht in Betracht ... zu wartungsintensiv. Bei dem mußte Schwämme spülen ... beim US III ziehste den Zugschieber und der Dreck wird automatisch weggespült.

Mandy


----------



## Kerstin (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo!
Ich hab noch eine Frage 
Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Filtergräben? 
Wie lang und breit sollten die für meine Teichgröße sein?
Wie häufig muss dieser gereinigt werden?
Wie ist das Ergebnis? Ist das Wasser sehr Grün?
Oder brauche ich auf jedenfall zusätzlich einen Filter? Lg


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin.

Ein Filtergraben für einen Koiteich? 
Ich weiß nicht...  der ist dann ziemlich sicher öfter zu reinigen als ein Filtergraben an einem Schwimmteich.


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
dein erfahrener Berater ist wohl eher im Schwimmteichbau oder Naturteichen tätig.
Grundsätzlich ist so was möglich, aber das nimmt bei deinem Teichvolumen eine Menge Platz in Anspruch.

Ein vernüftiger Filter ist sicher vorher schon empfehlenswert. 
Wichtig ist da erst mal eine gute Vorabscheidung.
Danach der Bioteil je nach Besatz bestückt. In dem Graben, einem Pflanzenteich oder Pflanzenfilter
können dann die, aus den Ausscheidungen der Koi entstehenden Nährstoffe, abgebaut werden.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
ein Filtergraben ist eine gute Idee ! Der Platzbedarf für den Filtergraben ist größer als die daraus resultierende Ersparnis am Filter dahinter - darum empfehlen ihn wohl viele Koibesitzer nicht .
Aus "gestalterischen" Aspekten finde ich so ein zweites Becken neben dem Teich (in dem vielleicht die großen Fische nicht hinkommen?) toll.
Was kann der Filtergraben? Er ist eine echte Alternative zum "Vortex", und entlastet Deinen Vorfilter erheblich (ein US III ist dann bei Deiner Teichgröße langsam "overkill"). Er baut sogar einen Teil der Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ab. Erwarte davon keine Wunder, da er "nur" eine Art Pflanzenfilter ist, kein "BF".
Ich persönlich finde die Effekte - echte Vorfilterung, teilweise Biofilterung - toll, da ich statt irgendwelcher Tonnen einen "Biotop" habe, in dem sich __ Molche und diverse Insekten tummeln können (die ja mindestens "nährstoffneutral" sind) - für mich ein echter Gewinn, so ich die Fläche am Grundstück habe.
Als "fauler" Mensch würde ich mich freuen, dass meine von den Koi-Spezis vorgeschlagene Filterkette hinter einem Filtergraben bei guter Dimensionierung deutlich pflegeleichter ist, oder eine Nummer kleiner noch funktioniert.


----------



## Kröte (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Kerstin,
> dann pass mal auf, dass Du nicht selbst jetzt "OT" gehst... . PE-teiche findest Du z. B. bei Koi-Discount von Genesis ¿ (Ironie). PE lässt sich z. B. mit Heissluft gut verschweissen, und ist "härter" als PVC- oder EPDM-Folie.
> Nun zurück zu Deinem Teich. Du kannst die Filter kaufen, wenn der Preis gut ist, wie hier einige gesagt haben. Wenn Dein Teich "voller" Fische ist, dann wird der Filter nicht mehr reichen, das wäre je nach Erstbesatz und Wachstum bzw. Vermehrung nicht in diesem oder im nächsten jahr der Fall.
> Es wird aber recht schwer, den Teich dann auf einen "großen" Filter umzurüsten, und ich fände 1T€ für einen Filter auf 2-3 Jahre keine tolle Investition, selbst wenn Du ihn noch gut verkaufen kannst.
> ...





Vielen Dank für die tolle und ausführliche Erklärung!


----------



## Kerstin (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

So mit einem Monat Verspätung haben wir jetzt seit diesem Wochenende auch endlich schon mal ein Loch im Garten - endlich. 5,5 x 7,5 m. Tief ist er jetzt 1,30 m und auf der ersten stufe die ca. 1m breit ist 40 cm. Vielleicht kann ich noch ein wenig mehr rausholen. Ich hoffe die tiefe reicht!? 
Hab mich jetzt für einen BA entschieden und für einen selbstgebauten 5 Kammernfilter aus Regentonnen, wollte dafür 210 l Tonnen nehmen. Reicht das? Kann ich anstatt __ Hel-x Lavasteine nehmen? Und ganz wichtig wie funktioniert das mit dem skimmer? Im Internet kann man nur welche kaufen die mit einer Pumpe betrieben werden müssen, aber auf einer Skizze hab ich gesehen das die auch an dem Rohr vom BA angeschlossen werden können. Sind das andere? Eigentlich saugt die Pumpe am Ende des Filters ja auch. 

Wie ihr seht ist der alte Plan/ die alten Pläne ( hab mich ja schon mehrmals umentschieden) verworfen und hab auf euch gehört. Also auf jedenfall einen BA vielleicht auch noch ein zweiter bin mir aber noch nicht sicher und die Idee mit dem selbstgebauten Filter ist bei meinem knappen budget wohl auch am besten. Also kein Filtergraben und keine __ Muscheln und Bitterlinge. Die goldfische bekommt eine Kollegin und die Nachbarn ( außer 2,3 oder auch 4 von denen ich mich einfach nicht trennen möchte. Die Goldorfen dürfen bleiben. Und noch eine Frage: muss der BA in Beton gesetzt werden oder geht das auch nur in Sand und wird das erste Rohr mit der Seite wo das Gummi drinnen ist zum BA gelegt oder die Seite die ein wenig angeschrägt ist? Immer diese vielen Fragen und dann auch noch auf einmal  Sorry 
Werd mal versuchen ein Bild dazu hochzuladen 
Wenn ich das mit dem Handy hinbekomme 
Lg Kerstin


----------



## Kerstin (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Mit dem Bild klappt das irgendwie nicht so richtig, ich Versuch das morgen nochmal über den PC. 
Eine frage noch  : meint ihr das Wasser wird einigermaßen klar sein, oder ist ein Vorfilter  für mich zwingend notwendig, oder vielleicht auch  lieber größere Regentonnen ?  lg


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hey Kerstin,

na 20cm schaffste doch noch oder  1,50 ist besser ...
Warum Lava? Weißte wie schwer die sind? Lassn sich schlecht reinigen ... warum kein Helix? Tonne umrühren, ablassen, fertig ... ist doch viel einfacher 

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Profi-Skimmer-160-mit-Reduzierung-160110-schwarz.html
Hier haste Deinen gewünschten Schwerkraftskimmer 

Wenn Du den Boden betonierst, reicht das Einsetzen des BA in Sand. Kommt nur Vlies und Folie dann solltest Du den BA einbetonieren. Sonst kann es passieren er senkt sich, was ja niemand möchte.

Wie in einem anderen Thread besprochen, ein Stück KG-Rohr absägen, in den BA einschieben und einkleben und dann mit das Rohr mit der Dichtungsseite auf das eingeklebte KG-Stück aufschieben. Damit liegt das Rohr in Fliesrichtung und es kommt zu keinem Flowverlust 

Die Wasserfrage kann ich jetzt so aus dem Stehgreif nicht beantworten ...


Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin
1,3 meter werden nicht reichen also ran an die Schippe.
Bei Koibesatz, sollte man schon auf 1,5m ran, eher tiefer....

Skimmer gibt es unter anderem hier....http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teich-technik/skimmer/index.php

Ich würde 300liter Tonnen nehmen,erst mal eine, mit Helix, lass genügend Platz, so das du wenn du deinen Besatz erhöhst, noch eine oder zwei dazu stellen kannst

Auf einen Vorfilter würde ich nicht verzichten wenn dir die 750 € zuviel sind könntest du auch eine SIPA einsetzen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
mit Volumen und Teichgröße kome ich bei Deinen Angaben nicht ganz hin, doch kann ich erst mal nichts gegen eine breite flache Zone sagen - die ist mit Sicherheit pflegeleicht, so sie denn bepflanzt wird .
Mit den Skimmer gebe ich Dir recht, doch habe ich auch dieses Jahr sowohl im Baumarkt als auch im I-net diverse Skimmer ohne Pumpe gesehen. Meinen Heissner-Schwimmskimmer habe ich damals als Restposten bei ebay bekommen, um den Nachfolger dann ein paar Monate später im Globus-Baumarkt zu sehen (nachdem mir genau dort erklärt wurde, dass es Skimmer nur mit Pumpe gibt... ).
Die "einfachen" Standskimmer sind wohl fast alle ohne Pumpe, so dass Du wohl ein passendes Modell finden solltest. Wenn Dein Teich so groß ist, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob eine große Tiefe nötig ist.
Mein Tipp wäre daher nur, einen Blick "in die Tiefe" zu haben (also irgendwo eine steilere Stelle im Profil), und den "Uferbereich" gut durchströmt (das ist auch bei mir nicht realisiert ). Bei Deiner Größe ist zudem ein "trittfester Zugang" für den Teich zu empfehlen. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist selbst Lehm- und "fetter" Gartenboden keine Garantie, das Profil beim Arbeiten im Teich "schief" zu treten. Entlang der Zugänge lohnt sich damit auch ein wenig Beton/Mörtel auf oder unter der Folie... .


----------



## Kerstin (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Werd mein Profil noch ändern müssen, weis nicht wie viel Wasser da jetzt letztendlich reingeht. Teichgröße? Aufjedenfall groß genug  Ich werd noch ein wenig graben damit ich auf die 1,50 m komme. Werd __ Hel-x nehmen ist logischer da haste recht. Auch der erste skimmer scheint für mich optimal. Lg


----------



## Kerstin (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Auf die flache Zone soll Kies und sollte nicht komplett bepflanzt werden, ist das ok oder bekomm ich dann Probleme wegen der Reinigung, sieht im Moment ein wenig wie ein schwimmteich aus nur nicht ganz so groß


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Viel Erfolg Kerstin ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin,
toll, dass es bei euch nun endlich richtig losgehen konnte. 
Aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich empfehlen die breite der ersten Stufe etwas schmäler zu machen.
Eigentlich sollte eine Tiefe von 20cm auch ausreichen. Ich habe ein paar Stufen auch schon zurückgebaut.

Die Tiefe solltet ihr wenn möglich mindestens auf 1,5m besser noch tiefer machen.
Das hat nicht zwingend mit dem Winter zu tun, das Wasser heizt sich ansonsten Tagsüber und im Hochsommer zu stark auf.

Eine Schwerkraftanlage mit BA ist schon mal sehr gut, auch Skimmer gibt es dazu passend für wenig Geld.
Alle BA und der Skimmer werden mit eigenen Rohren in die Sammelkammer geführt.

Dann kommt erst mal das wichtigste Element der Filters, der Vorfilter. Könnte dann erst mal eine SIPA (Siebfilterpatrone) sein.

Bei den BA würde ich eher 2-3 Stück vorsehen. Jeder kann so 15m³ in einem Schwerkraftfilter ziehen.
Der BA wird mit Beton fixiert, der Rest vom Rohr eingesandet.


----------



## Kerstin (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Vielen Dank  versuche alles umzusetzen lg Kerstin


----------



## Kerstin (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage:? oder auch ein paar mehr 
also meine Folie ist seit heute drinn, wegen dem kleber beim BA soll ich erst morgen früh wasser rein lassen. Habe den skimmer gekauft den Mandy mir vorgeschlagen hat. Der Teichbauer der mir die Folie reingelegt hat, meint ich kann den gleich wieder zurückschicken der ist viel zu klein. Bin jetzt verunsichert  Er verkauft oase produkte und hat mir einen Skimmer für die Flachwasserzone angeboten anstatt für 499 € für 150€ weil es wohl ein neueres Model gibt.Das ist ein ProfiSkim100 für bis zu 80 m² für die Flachwasserzone. Was mach ich den jetzt ...grrrr...
30€ oder 150€ und oase?? 
Ansonsten hab ich jetzt nur einen BA und ein 110 KG rohr das in ca. 1 m tiefe raus kommt (für den Skimmer - welchen auch immer).
beide anschlüsse habe ich erstmal einzeln bis zur Pumpenkammer geführt und dort mit Schiebern verschlossen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das dann schon so richtig dicht ist oder ob ich das noch anders versiegeln müsste. Hab mir aus dem baumarkt schon was zum versiegeln mitgenommen auch schon mal für die Regentonnen-Durchführungen.
Habe mir jetzt 5 200l Tonnen gekauft und wollte das so machen:
1 Tonne: beide Rohre (die dann von den Schiebern abgehen) in Schräglage unten einführen und evtl. Nylonstrümpfe drüber stülpen. hab gehört das kann vielleicht auch noch ein wenig bringen.

Wollte dann eigentlich nur noch mit einem Rohr von Tonne zu Tonne weitermachen - geht das?

2 Tonne: Filterbürsten
3 Tonne: Filtermatten grob 2x1m 
4 Tonne: Filtermatten fein 2x1m / oder lieber doch __ Hel-X ???

5 Tonne: Pumpe     welche Leistung sollte die haben? Bei dem ProfiSkim 100 steht ich sollte eine Aquamax Eco 16.000 nehmen.  wahrscheinlich geht dann auch ECOMax

ganz liebe grüße aus der Heide
Kerstin

ps  freu mich schon das morgen das wasser rein kommt, zumindest schon mal bis zum Rohr vom Skimmer


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hallo Kerstin.

Die Sache mit dem Wasser einfüllen macht Sinn und solltest Du auch so beherzigen. Auch wenn der Kleber am Flansch recht schnell trocken und fest ist, warte lieber, dann ist das Risiko deutlich geringer, das was passieren könnte. Auch würde ich, wenn die Zeit nicht drängt in mehreren ETappen füllen, denn wenn dann irgendwo ein Leck ist, verlierst du nicht so viel Wasser.

Zur Skimmerfrage, den haben die meisten hier im Schwerkraftbetrieb (ich habe ihn auch). Ich würde diesen benutzen, da du auch den entsprechenden Anschluß gelegt hast. Der Oase-Profi-Skim ist bestimmt ein schönes Teil, aber wahrscheinlich nicht notwendig. Er hat zusätzlich ein Sieb drin, was dann auch regelmäßig gereinigt werden muss. Wenn der Bodenablauf und der Oberflächenskimmer laufen, wird deine Wasseroberfläche schon sauber gehalten und die Vorfilterung / Schmutzbremse liegt ja eigentlich in der 1. Kammer, wo deine Rohre ankommen.  In die 1. Kammer solltest du früher oder später eine Siebpatrone nachrüsten, denn die Wartung und Reinigung ist kinderleicht. 

Deine Verrohrung nur mit einem Rohr von Tonne zu Tonne würde ich so eher nicht machen. Bei späterer Installation einer Siebpatrone gibt es auch welche mit zwei Ausgängen. Ich denke, dass es effektiver ist mit 2 Rohren zu verbinden, um genügend Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Denn die Medien bremsen den Flow ja auch noch ein ganz klein wenig und wenn du am Ende abpumpst, kommt ggf. nicht genügend nach.

2.Tonne -> Filterbürsten - würde ich nicht machen - nach guter Vorfilterung hier eher Filtermatten
3.Tonne -> Filtermatten würde sich dann erledigt haben - dann hier Helix bewegt
4.Tonne -> ist ja eh vorhanden - anstatt Filtermatten - hier nochmal Helix ruhend
5.Tonne -> Pumpenkammer - genau richtig

Zur Pumpenwahl ist die Frage, wie hoch muss gefördert werden bzw. geht das Wasser über Rohre etc. in den Teich!? Ich würde hier wohl eine Aquamax 15000 eco (Gravity - 85 Watt) nutzen. Ich habe bei mir keine Höhe zu überwinden und nutze dann demnächst 2 Pumpen dieser Art.

Wie groß ist denn deine Flachzone, dass du diesen Oase-Skimmer nehmen solltest?


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Moin Kerstin,

ich hab mir den Skimmer mal angesehen ... der hat nur einen flacheren und breiteren Teller. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe sogar einen Nachteil ... senkt sich der Wasserspiegel, liegt er trocken.

http://www.oase-teichbau.de/teichpflege-1/oberflaechenabsauger/oase-profiskim-100.html

Das Einzige was ich an diesem Skimmer echt toll finde ist, dass der Korb bereits dabei ist. Den muß man bei dem Schwerkraftskimmer separat kaufen ... (wegen der __ Frösche, __ Molche, Babyfische etc.)

Also ich würde den gekauften Skimmer einbauen. Da passt Preis/Leistung eher.
Muß doch nicht im Gemüse der Flachwasserpflanzen sein. Dann eben 1m von entfernt ... Hauptsache die Windrichting stimmt in etwa.

Ansonsten hat Zacky ja schon alles beantwortet 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Moin

ich habe 2 von diesen Skimmern verbaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Korb ist dabei, recht gross.
Da der Skimmer am Teichrand installiert wird, ist reinige kein Problem. Er kann einen Wasserstandsunterschied von ca 15cm problemlos verkraften. 
Wichtig, man sollte ihn immer in Hauptwindrichtung installieren.

LG Willi


----------



## Kerstin (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Danke !!! Ich werd den gekauften nehmen. Wiedermal gut erklärt  hab die Bürsten schon da daher werd ich die erstmal in die erste Tonne mit reinlegen. Wenn ich nur eine Tonne für __ hel-x über habe sollte das besser schwebend oder ruhend sein ? Lg Kerstin


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Versuche etwas bewegung rein zu bekommen. ich habe meinen zulauf in die tonne seitlich (ein bogen) gemacht (nicht nach unten) so kann das einströmende wasser das helix etwas bewegen. mit meiner 2400l/h sprudelpumpe hab ich nämlich keinerlei bewegung rein bekommen.


----------



## Kerstin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Alles klar __ hel-x ist bestellt hab jetzt alles außer eine Pumpe  bin mir nicht sicher Ecomax 16000 / 18000 eine rohrpumpe oder lieber eine regelbare? 
Soll nicht ganz so teuer sein
Nicht so viel Strom verbrauchen
Evtl. später einen Bachlauf betreiben 
Nicht so laut 

Bei Ecomax steht nicht selbstansaugend ist das ein Problem ? 
Falls die Pumpe zu stark ist also das Wasser nicht schnell genug nachfließt gibt es dafür eine Pumpe die automatisch aus geht ? Lg Kerstin


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Hi Kerstin...

...das sind ja gleich 3 Wünsche auf einmal --> nicht so teuer --> wenig Strom --> nicht so laut 

Kannst du mal bitte die Wunschpumpe verlinken? Habe gerade bei Oase geschaut bzw. die Suche bemüht und bin nicht fündig geworden, welche Pumpe du nun tatsächlich meinst.

Wenn du eine Pumpe in die letzte Kammer stellst, kann es doch eine Schwerkraftpumpe werden oder? Selbstansaugend muss die ja auch gar nicht sein, denn sie steht ja unter Wasser. Die meisten Pumpen haben zumindest einen Trockenlaufschutz und der sollte für gewöhnlich reichen.

Nicht so teuer wird bei Oase Pumpen recht schwierig, wenn du sie neu kaufst. Ich kann Dir hierzu nur Ebay empfehlen, da hier immer wieder entsprechende Pumpen drin sind, welche zum Teil um die Hälfte billiger zu bekommen sind.

Der Stromverbrauch liegt dann an der Pumpe. Die Oase Aquamax 15000 Gravity hat nur 85 W, die Ecomax die ich gesehen hatte, hat schon 160 W.

Und leise sind sie eigentlich alle und stehen für gewöhnlich auch unter Wasser. Dann sollten sie eh' leise bzw. nicht hörbar sein.


----------



## Kerstin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Aquaforte-ECOMAX-O-Serie-16000-Filter-Teichpumpe-15500-lh.html

diese oder die mit 18000 l/h
ist aber nicht von oase
 Danke


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

...die Pumpe ist ja für unter Wasser, als auch trocken aufgestellt, geeignet. Vom Preis her auch sehr günstig, aber recht hohe Watt-Leistung.

Müsste man jetzt gegenrechnen, was eine teurere Pumpe mit weniger Stromaufnahme im Vergleich bringt. Ansonsten kannst du diese Pumpe schon nutzen.  

100 W / h / 24/7 sind das 2400 W am Tag / 365 Tage - 876000 W / Jahr - 876 kw * 0,22 € ~192,-€ im Jahr mehr für 100 W - Mehrleistung. 

 wenn ich jetzt alles richtig gerechnet habe.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kerstins Teichprojekt 2012*

Moin zusammen

schaut mal hier, da gibt es schon einen sehr intressanten Beitrag zu diesen Pumpen. Wichtigster Unterschied zu den (fast) namensgleichen O..e Pumpen, sie besitzen keinen 2. Saugeingang für den Anschluss eines Skimmers.
Ansonsten habe ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei. 

LG Willi


----------

